# Lathe Opinions



## CivilEngineer13 (Aug 29, 2008)

Still trying to decide what lathe to go with. What do you think of this one?

http://grizzly.com/products/Wood-Lathe-With-Digital-Readout/G0462

I noticed it only goes up to 2400 rpm.


Thanks


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I think that's probably a decent lathe. You don't need speeds over 2400. they might be nice occasionally if you turn pens but I seldom turn over 1500 rpm. Proper technique is more important than lathe speeds. The lower end speed usually the problem. An out of balance bowl turning at 500 rpm will make a lathe walk across the room.


----------



## CivilEngineer13 (Aug 29, 2008)

Ok, Thanks John. I have another lathe I plan to use solely for pens and it has higher speeds available. What I would do on the Grizzly would be everything else, including bowls, baseball bats, a few small things, etc.

So that should work?


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 6, 2009)

I am not the most experienced turner yet but the lowest speed this goes to is 600 RPM. If you are turning a large out of balance bowl, I am not certain that you want to do that at that kind of speed. I have had some larger pieces on mine and have not been happy with going above 350 RPM or so. Maybe I am just over concerned on the out of balance thing.

You may want to read this thread and see what an out of balance piece and too much speed can do to your lathe: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/oops-9195/


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

Lol! That's my Oops! :laughing: I was on a roll that day. I rounded out several out of balance chunks of log. It's just that last one that gave me trouble. It was too long and too out of balance, not to mention too wet for the screws to hold on the faceplate. 

I've been working with the G0462 for a few weeks now and the only problem that I've had so far (besides the Oops!) is the toolrest handles stripped off the tightening bolt. The bolt is still there and is usable with a wrench, but that does make it a bit of a pita.

For the cost, I'd say it's a great lathe - but then again, I've never used another lathe. :no:


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*Lathe opinon*

I don't have this one,but know a few folks who do and they aren't happy with it.I turned on one,once up in NC and the fellow who had it was teaching me how to use the Kel McNaughton coreing tool and I didn't like it either and he is getting rid of it for the Nova DVR.I have the Nova 1624-44 and love it.The speeds go down to around 200 RPMs and over 2000.I can core a 16" bowl on it with no problem,can't say the same for Grizzly.The Nova is on sale now for 899.00 I think.Then if you want VS you could go with the Nova DVR that is 500.00 bucks off right now at woodcraft.I think that you would like either one of them much better than the Grizzly.Good luck on whatever you choose.
Ken


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

I think the thing that makes this lathe the most appealing is the $500 price tag. In my opinion it's quite a bit of lathe for that dollar amount. Would you be better off saving for awhile and getting the nova or jet.... maybe, probably. But if you don't have the money this could be a pretty good option. I haven't used one of these so I can't comment specifically but I like the heavy dutiness of it. Big motor, big stand. Seems like a beefy lathe similar to the jet 1442. I did say similar not equal or better than. The Jet is however $700 more so hopefully it would have more and or better features.

I have been seriously considering this lathe but I think I'm going to try and save up for the Jet 1642 with the variable frequency drive and not the reeves drive. I picked up a delta midi off of craigslist last week to tide me over until I can put the funds together. Good luck on your descision.

John


----------



## mrtbone49 (Jan 20, 2009)

I have this lathe and its been great....


----------



## Gordon Seto (Sep 23, 2007)

This lathe is not suitable for bowls. The minimum speed of 600 is way too fast for 16" capacity bowls. A 16" bowl at 600 rpm is equivalent to 28.57 miles per hour. A slight off balance blank would make the lathe jump and shake. You don't want a 28 MPH blank coming off the lathe and hit you. That can be fatal. It is too fast even for well balanced blank.
I have a Club member who had this lathe. It had a major problem while brand new, Grizzly took care of it under warranty. He was happy with small stuff but didn't like it after he started turning bowls. The problem reoccur after the 13th month. He didn't have it fixed out of his pocket. He seemed happy that it died and got an old used lathe.
I don't know whether it is OK to link other forums. I don't think our Club member was an isolated case; there were similar discussions in other forums.
Jet lathe has a 5 year warranty, that is 4 years more than a Grizzly. You may have to pay a little more up front; that can be saving at the end. They build quality products and have the confidence to stand behind them.


----------



## mmtools (Aug 21, 2008)

Gordon Seto said:


> This lathe is not suitable for bowls. The minimum speed of 600 is way too fast for 16" capacity bowls. A 16" bowl at 600 rpm is equivalent to 28.57 miles per hour. A slight off balance blank would make the lathe jump and shake. You don't want a 28 MPH blank coming off the lathe and hit you. That can be fatal. It is too fast even for well balanced blank.
> 
> Jet lathe has a 5 year warranty, that is 4 years more than a Grizzly. You may have to pay a little more up front; that can be saving at the end. They build quality products and have the confidence to stand behind them.


I agree w/ Gordon... spend a little more up front. It will reward you later.


----------

